# laptop für die Berufsschule



## Brokensword (2. Juli 2008)

*laptop für die Berufsschule*

Wie oben schon dasteht, brauch ich nen für die Berufsschule
ich kenn mich mit denen nicht aus und brauch jetzt mal ein paar Vorschläge für den Kauf
muss halt für die Berufsschule reichen, braucht aber angeblich kein ultrateil zu sein


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*



			
				Brokensword am 02.07.2008 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie oben schon dasteht, brauch ich nen für die Berufsschule
> ich kenn mich mit denen nicht aus und brauch jetzt mal ein paar Vorschläge für den Kauf
> muss halt für die Berufsschule reichen, braucht aber angeblich kein ultrateil zu sein



naja, das ist sehr vage... nur zum texte tippen und ins internet gehen reicht inzwischen auch ein 400-500€ teil locker aus. wenn es was stabilker sein soll, dann vlt. ein lenovo oder samsung um die 700-800€.


was muss das gerät denn können, was darf es kosten?


----------



## der-jo (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*

Ich kann dir da keine direkte empfehlung geben, aber ich habe mir vor etwa einem Jahr auch ein Notebook für die Berufsschule gekauft (also die Firma hats gekauft) und da kann ich dir folgendes zu sagen:

Ein 500€ Notebook eines Namhaften Herstellers (z.b. Asus) reicht dafür vollkommen aus.

Da gibt es dann 2 Wege:

1. Mit Grafikkarte --> du wirst nach etwa 2 wochen nur noch zocken und nicht mehr dem (sau langweiligen) geschwafel der Lehrer zuhören (is bei mir so)

2. Ohne Grafikkarte (nicht ohne,aber ohne spielefähige) --> du wirst das Ding für das benutzen wofür es gedacht ist.  

schau dir mal das X51 von asus bei
www.notebooksbilliger.de an, das hab ich meiner Freundin gekauft.


----------



## skicu (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*

Wie wärs mit dem Notebook, das derzeit im Aldi angeboten wird?


----------



## Brokensword (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*

btw. kann man das ding in der Schule ans strom anschließen, oder muss des immer voll aufgeladen sein


----------



## der-jo (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*



			
				Brokensword am 02.07.2008 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> btw. kann man das ding in der Schule ans strom anschließen, oder muss des immer voll aufgeladen sein


äh? wie bitte?
Du kannst das Notebook jederzeit zum laden anschließen, und daran arbeiten. der akku schaltet sich ab, wenn du am netz hängst, und läd automatisch nach wenn das erforderlich ist.


----------



## skicu (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*



			
				Brokensword am 02.07.2008 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> btw. kann man das ding in der Schule ans strom anschließen, oder muss des immer voll aufgeladen sein


Das wirst du schon bei deiner Berufsschule in Erfahrung bringen müssen.

Bei uns konnten wir einigermaßen gut Verlängerungen und Mehrfachstecker verlegen, in anderen Klassenräumen war das so nicht möglich.
Nicht alle Berufsschulen sind gleich gebaut.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*

das hängt von eurer schule ab. wenn zB 30-40 leute jeder ein NB dabei haben, dann glaub ich nicht, dass da jeder ne eigene steckdose haben kann - außer vtl. ihr habt NBook-PFLICHT, d.h. die räume sind dafür vorgesehen, dass jeder ein NBook nutzt.


ps: du kannst ggf. sogar ein studenten-Nbooks bekommen. zB der shop hier ist sehr gut, und der hat auch angebote für studenten oder azubi/schüle: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/index.php/notebooks4students/notebooks_837


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*

brauchst du überhaupt ein vo0llwertiges notebook ode rreicht ein "netbook"
die neuen books sidn nämlich teilweise sehr nett

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Notebooks_Intel(R)/Acer/Aspire_One_A110L/272995/?articleId=272995&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Notebooks&l2=Acer

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Notebooks_Intel(R)/Acer/Aspire_One_A150L/272997/?articleId=272997&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Notebooks&l2=Acer

zum "arbeiten reichen die voll aus, dank intel-atom-prozessor sehr stromsparend udn rel. lange laufzeiten

ob man da xp zum laufen bekommt, keinen plan, denke schon
hie rwäre etwas kenntnis de rmaterie hilfreich 

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Notebooks_Intel(R)/Asus/Eee_PC_900-BK029X/272841/?articleId=272841&tn=HARDWARE&l1=Notebooks&l2=Asus
hie rgleich mit xp
vom pionier dieser klasse 


nachteil dieser lösung, kein cd/dvd-laufwerk
spieletauglichkeit absolut null, wenn man von solitär und co absieht 

vorteil dieser klasse:
sehr leicht,
udn angenehm zum mitnehmen


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*

Ohne spaetere Nutzungsinformationen ist der Vergleich von verschiedenen NBs schwierig. Fuer Office & Co reicht wohl irgend eine Dueppe.


----------



## olstyle (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*



			
				der-jo am 02.07.2008 17:33 schrieb:
			
		

> der akku schaltet sich ab, wenn du am netz hängst, und läd automatisch nach wenn das erforderlich ist.


Da würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen. Selbst von den besten Herstellern hab ich schon oft genug von durch Netzbetrieb getöteten Akkus gehört.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*

naja, olstyle, das mag sein
aber selbst mein mittlerweile 5 jahre altes FSC Amilo M7400 hat immerhin 3,5 Jahre den Akku pfleglich behandelt

akkus sidn nunmal verbrauchsmaterial im laptop udn nach mehr als 3 jahren ist ein laptop oft eh nicht mehr unbedingt state of the art...

wenn man es vermeiden kann ist ein herrausgenommener akku natürlich langlebiger


----------



## Brokensword (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*



			
				The_Linux_Pinguin am 02.07.2008 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne spaetere Nutzungsinformationen ist der Vergleich von verschiedenen NBs schwierig. Fuer Office & Co reicht wohl irgend eine Dueppe.



hab selbst ka ´wozu ich nen brauch
der boss hat aber gesagt, dass ich unbedingt für die BS einen brauch, aber dass es kein top teil sein muss
mehr infos hab ich auch net und erkundigen kann ich mich auch nicht, weil er jetzt im urlaub is


----------



## Herbboy (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*



			
				Brokensword am 02.07.2008 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> The_Linux_Pinguin am 02.07.2008 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




das erkundige dich bei der BS. und wenn da grad ferien sind, dann warte halt einfach ab, dann brauchst du das teil ja eh nicht jetzt 


was für ne ausbildung machst du denn? vlt. schmied?


----------



## skicu (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*



			
				Brokensword am 02.07.2008 22:02 schrieb:
			
		

> hab selbst ka ´wozu ich nen brauch
> der boss hat aber gesagt, dass ich unbedingt für die BS einen brauch, aber dass es kein top teil sein muss
> mehr infos hab ich auch net und erkundigen kann ich mich auch nicht, weil er jetzt im urlaub is


"Muss" ist ganz sicher übertrieben. Selbst in meiner Fachinformatiker Ausbildung wäre es ohne NB auch gegangen. Ich war dennoch froh, dass ich eines hatte.
Wichtigste Frage ist hier wohl wirklich, welchen Beruf du erlernen willst?


----------



## Brokensword (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*

http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=131&products_id=2710


was haltet ihr vom dem hier?

achja, wird für technisches Zeichnen benötigt


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*



			
				Brokensword am 09.07.2008 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=131&products_id=2710
> 
> 
> was haltet ihr vom dem hier?
> ...




verarbeitung keine ahnung, vor-ort-service hast du auch keinen im gegensatz zu vielen markenhrstellern. aber von der leistung her reicht das locker, selbst professionelle tech. zeichner haben vor 3-4 jahren mit schlechteren desktop-PCs gearbeitet...   ist zwar nur ein core duo, kein core 2 duo, aber o.k...  wenn du vista verwenden willst, dann evtl. mehr RAM nehmen. und echtzeit 3D findet ja nicht im größeren rahmen statt, oder? und wenn, dann eher drahtgitter?

kann mit jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass man als azubi ein 1000-2000€ gerät haben MUSS...



das teil wird allerdings erst ab 18.7 erwartet, steht dort. bei reinen online-herstellern wie dell und one musst du halt damit rechnen, dass die lieferung dauern kann. dann wäre es besser, ein NBook bei einem shop mit bestandsanzeige zu holen.


hier hast du aber auch NBooks um die 500€ mit sogar core 2 duo, nur als beispiele:

jeweils ohne windows: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/nexoc_osiris_s615_iii
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/lenovo_n200_core_2_duo_hit_2x20ghz_160gb_festplatte
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/lenovo_n200_core_2_duo_2_x_20_ghz_2048mb_ram

vista business PLUS win XP: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/product_info.php/hp_6720s_ke111_einsteigerbook_mit_viel_konnektivitaet  (da würd ich dann noch mhr RAM dazukaufen)


kannst ja bei der profisuche links oben mal auswählen: 15,4zoll, bis 600€, CPU core2duo für mobile.


----------



## skicu (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*



			
				Brokensword am 09.07.2008 11:05 schrieb:
			
		

> achja, wird für technisches Zeichnen benötigt


Dann würde ich mir ein Gerät mit höherer Bildschirmauflösung suchen. 1440(x900) oder 1680(x1050) Pixel.


----------



## Brokensword (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*



			
				Herbboy am 09.07.2008 16:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Brokensword am 09.07.2008 11:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auf der Seite hab ich meinen jetzigen Rechner gekauft, gut Vor-ort gibts net, aber wenn was net geht, dann wird des abgeholt und gerichtet und zwar umsonst, dauert halt ein paar Tage

mom, was ist jetzt der unterschied zwischen DualCore und Core 2 Duo
kenn mich mit intel net so aus
Die Karte soll ja auch was Leisten können, deshalb bin ich mehr auf http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=131&osCsid=dd1d6624e786d1f9b2aefe7552113e0f&products_id=2698

was ich in der BS genau machen werde, weiß ich noch nicht, kann vllt sein, dass Laptops dort verlangt werden, aber nur für Textverarbeitung usw...
Die Schule beginnt sowieso erst im September, also ist noch genug Zeit zum entscheiden


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*



			
				Brokensword am 09.07.2008 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> mom, was ist jetzt der unterschied zwischen DualCore und Core 2 Duo
> kenn mich mit intel net so aus


 core 2 duo ist moderner, sparsamer. 




> Die Karte soll ja auch was Leisten können, deshalb bin ich mehr auf http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=131&osCsid=dd1d6624e786d1f9b2aefe7552113e0f&products_id=2698


 ne 8600m GT wirst du mit sicherheit nicht brauchen...   selbst wenn du doch auch 3D-CAD-sachen machen musst oder willst.




> was ich in der BS genau machen werde, weiß ich noch nicht, kann vllt sein, dass Laptops dort verlangt werden, aber nur für Textverarbeitung usw...
> Die Schule beginnt sowieso erst im September, also ist noch genug Zeit zum entscheiden


 dann schau im august nochmal, bis dahin ändert sich vieles


----------



## Brokensword (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*

was könnt ihr mir eigenlich über die Geforce Go Karten sagen?
und was ist der unterschied zwichen 





> 512 MB Ram


und 





> bis zu 512 MB RAm


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*



			
				Brokensword am 12.07.2008 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> was könnt ihr mir eigenlich über die Geforce Go Karten sagen?
> und was ist der unterschied zwichen
> 
> 
> ...




GforceGo sind ganz simpel die nvidia-karten für laptops, wobei bei den neueren karten das "go" im namen weggefallen ist. dafür ist ein "m" hinter der zahl, also zB 8600m. manche shops schreiben fälschlicherweise trotzdem ein "go" dazu. zu den karten gibt es nix besonderes zu sagen, es gibt welche, die nur für büroanwendugnen taugen, und welche, die für games reichen. 

512MB RAM heißt, dass die karte 512MB eigenes RAM hat. "bis zu" bedeutet, dass die karte sich bei bedarf auch RAM vom normalen RAM nimmt, so dass es mit dem eigenen RAM halt bis zu 512MB werden.

achtung: "512MB hypermemory" oder so was bedeutet wiederum nicht, dass die karte 512MB eigenes RAM hat, sondern das ist dann auch "bis zu".


----------



## Brokensword (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: laptop für die Berufsschule*



			
				Herbboy am 12.07.2008 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Brokensword am 12.07.2008 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




bei den angebot, dass ich immer wieder verpasse wird eine NVIDIA® Geforce® 8400Go bis zu 512MB eingebaut
ist die gut ?


----------

